

Cloud-Native Apps: Making the Developer a First-Class User of the Datacenter - wila
http://blogs.vmware.com/tribalknowledge/2015/04/cloud-native-apps-making-developer-first-class-user-datacenter.html

======
wila
Related URLs that spilled on the internet before official publish.

VMware "Cloud Native" Product manager blog post about cloudnative platform [1]

Photon github page [2]

Photon iso image [3]

Lightware github page [4]

[1]
[http://blogs.vmware.com/cloudnative/](http://blogs.vmware.com/cloudnative/)

[2] [http://vmware.github.io/photon/](http://vmware.github.io/photon/)

[3]
[https://dl.bintray.com/vmware/photon/iso/1.0/x86_64/latest/](https://dl.bintray.com/vmware/photon/iso/1.0/x86_64/latest/)

[4] [https://vmware.github.io/lightwave/](https://vmware.github.io/lightwave/)

